# glass for a 3x2x2 vivarium? (yes its another glass question)



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

i have 3x2x2 (foot) vivarium which is 3 foot high, i do not use this any more, and i desided not to sell it, so i was wondering to put it on its side and covert it in to a 3 foot long vivarium for my corn.

and i was just wondering how much glass is for a 3x2x2 long vivarium (if anybody has made one) i know that sizes will change the price, but i was thinking how other peoples cost them so i could get an idea.

thank you :2thumb:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

pity yer so far away, i have a load of glass but nobody wants it, can get it most of the time as i fit windows for a living and the old glass gets thrown in skips.


----------

